# Please Help Identify A Choral Piece. It's Something Like Lulla, Lulli, Lullai



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi,

I've not been around these parts for a while and it's great to see it as vibrant as ever. Apologies my first post back is asking for help naming a piece of music but I heard it while driving a few weeks ago and I managed to find it on youtube that evening but I'm trying to find it tonight and no matter what I search for I can't unearth it. I've even tried googling it with keywords like choir and choral and I'm not getting close to finding it.

I think it's from a 21st Century British composer and is pronounced something like Lulla, lulli, Lullai. It's a short but very serene choral piece and I thought this place has to be the best bet for someone knowing it.


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

Seconds after posting this I noticed there is a sub forum for identifying tracks so sorry I put this in the wrong section.

A bit more digging and I finally found it.


----------

